# Late diabetes diagnosis put Netherton woman Louise Taylor?s life at risk



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2014)

Louise Taylor was recently diagnosed with type 1 diabetes ? but only after a delay which put her life at risk, writes Stoyan Dimitrov.

A delayed diagnosis nearly led to a young woman lapsing into a diabetic coma.

Louise Taylor was recently diagnosed with type 1 diabetes ? but only after a delay which put her life at risk, writes Stoyan Dimitrov.

The 22-year-old from Netherton first realised something was wrong with her health and went to her GP about a year ago.

She said: ?I experienced tiredness, sickness and dizziness, and felt as though I was going to pass out.

?I had headaches and needed to urinate frequently, especially at night.?

The GP put her symptoms down to anxiety and did not carry out a blood test.

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/late-diabetes-diagnosis-put-netherton-6672539

Bad news that a doctor cannot recognise the symptoms of diabetes and do a simple blood test


----------

